# which one of the "food delivery" apps is the better one?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Could one make some money from any one of them? I know someone who doesn't find driving people around appealing but don't mind delivering food. Is UberEats good enough? I think it's picking up especially with McDonald's signing up to use it. Then again I think the customers are so cheap that they won't even tip you.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

none of the delivery app will help you make money, only if you have 18 and dont pay rent cellphone car .... but if you are a mature person trying to make a living with deliver app.. no no wrong job! 

in another hand, i do uber eat and postmates like two hours a day as a part time, just because i can work whenever i want, others app have schedules


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I see. So one can do UberEats without doing Uber?


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

i only do ubereats... out 6 good (fancy) restaurants deliveries only one from mcdonalds tips me, try to work in a small concentrate area


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

UE is only worth doing if you have surge or quests. Cheap ass customers dont tip enough even with the in-app tipping. YOu can make a decent amount doing DD or GH since most of the customers tip


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> UE is only worth doing if you have surge or quests. Cheap ass customers dont tip enough even with the in-app tipping. YOu can make a decent amount doing DD or GH since most of the customers tip


agree..UberEats is only worth with quests and other promos, otherwise you'll be making way less than a minimum wage job with a multiplied risk of getting in an accident because now you are driving for a living. I don't do DoorDash and GrubHub so can't comment but did Postmates for a while and it sux, even worse than Uber.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> agree..UberEats is only worth with quests and other promos, otherwise you'll be making way less than a minimum wage job with a multiplied risk of getting in an accident because now you are driving for a living. I don't do DoorDash and GrubHub so can't comment but did Postmates for a while and it sux, even worse than Uber.


PM def sucks in my area. They even dropped mileage pay which was one of the only things they had going for them. I would check out DD and GH. I was doing them exclusively until UE started with the quests and in app tipping recently.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> PM def sucks in my area. They even dropped mileage pay which was one of the only things they had going for them. I would check out DD and GH. I was doing them exclusively until UE started with the quests and in app tipping recently.


Strange, it's mostly PM here. I think my average tips is about $2-$4 bucks. But there are usually a couple $6-$10 tips each night. UE, however.. 2 bucks every five orders and the random more generous fiver. All in all, I probably only make like $15-$30 bucks tip a night though. There are bad nights though, and lots of late tippers.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Strange, it's mostly PM here. I think my average tips is about $2-$4 bucks. But there are usually a couple $6-$10 tips each night. UE, however.. 2 bucks every five orders and the random more generous fiver. All in all, I probably only make like $15-$30 bucks tip a night though. There are bad nights though, and lots of late tippers.


Some good tips and $1 tips on GH. GH and DD or Door Dash definitely better than Eats.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

How does GH pay? Flat rate? If so, how does it compare to DD's (flat rate reduced somewhat by tip amount)


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> How does GH pay? Flat rate? If so, how does it compare to DD's (flat rate reduced somewhat by tip amount)


From what I can tell, GH is.. ,
$3.75 delivery
$. 50 mileage delivery only
All tips yours.. Tips vary $1 to $2 and upwards.
Haven't done much DD. But they pay $5 per delivery, no mileage from what I can tell, tips seem to be higher. There is surge pay, plus tips are all yours. Both have a $12 per hour guarantee contingent on the service area.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> How does GH pay? Flat rate? If so, how does it compare to DD's (flat rate reduced somewhat by tip amount)


GH pays $3.00 plus $.50/mile + tips in my area. You rely on your tips a lot more compared to DD. In my experience, I make more on DD. I dont think you can just accept all orders with GH, def have to turn down some of these $3.67 + no tip BS orders. On DD I accept everything they send me. No need to order or pay for anything with GH but you might have to deal with some BS wait times. DD has gotten slower in my area and its been harder to get on schedule so I have been on GH more lately.



aeiou_- said:


> Strange, it's mostly PM here. I think my average tips is about $2-$4 bucks. But there are usually a couple $6-$10 tips each night. UE, however.. 2 bucks every five orders and the random more generous fiver. All in all, I probably only make like $15-$30 bucks tip a night though. There are bad nights though, and lots of late tippers.


Yea it is crazy how different it is in other areas. I see a lot of people talking about PM being the best in their area. I used to do well on PM when I first started. It was my first delivery gig and I got steady pings until they got rid of scheduling. I still turn it on from time to time. I actually had it on for about 30 minutes this morning and got nothing but mornings are usually slow on all platforms.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> UE is only worth doing if you have surge or quests. Cheap ass customers dont tip enough even with the in-app tipping. YOu can make a decent amount doing DD or GH since most of the customers tip


Uber Eats isn't even worth it if you're driving a bicycle. Don't waste your time. Find a pizza delivery job if you want to make better money.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> GH pays $3.00 plus $.50/mile + tips in my area. You rely on your tips a lot more compared to DD. In my experience, I make more on DD. I dont think you can just accept all orders with GH, def have to turn down some of these $3.67 + no tip BS orders. On DD I accept everything they send me. No need to order or pay for anything with GH but you might have to deal with some BS wait times. DD has gotten slower in my area and its been harder to get on schedule so I have been on GH more lately.
> 
> Yea it is crazy how different it is in other areas. I see a lot of people talking about PM being the best in their area. I used to do well on PM when I first started. It was my first delivery gig and I got steady pings until they got rid of scheduling. I still turn it on from time to time. I actually had it on for about 30 minutes this morning and got nothing but mornings are usually slow on all platforms.


So you can check the tip on GH and turn it down when it's $0? I just delivered one order (not racist since am a Flip) to an Indian guy with $0 tip. How do these people sleep at night?

I should just pitch the Postmate bag and debit card they sent me.. Haven't done it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> So you can check the tip on GH and turn it down when it's $0? I just delivered one order (not racist since am a Flip) to an Indian guy with $0 tip. How do these people sleep at night?
> 
> I should just pitch the Postmate bag and debit card they sent me.. Haven't done it.


I don't think you can see exactly what the tip is before you accept but you can see the total amount you will be making. Anything under $4 is no tip and automatic decline for me. It's not even just the money it's the principal. If you are too cheap to tip then find someone else to pick it up. I'll accept most orders @$5 ($1 tip) just to keep my acceptance rate up. I agree how can you even think about ordering food, which is a luxury that I rarely do, and not tip?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

By the way.. I read that there is an update to the GH app allowing driver to see earnings real time.. Like Uber.. Anyone experienced this and if yes how do I update my app version?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> By the way.. I read that there is an update to the GH app allowing driver to see earnings real time.. Like Uber.. Anyone experienced this and if yes how do I update my app version?


I dont think I had to update anything, I think it just did it automatically. It was working earlier today but when I check now it doesnt show my orders from today. I like it, it was nice being able to see your pay summary updated right away. Not sure why it took this long for them to do that.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I dont think I had to update anything, I think it just did it automatically. It was working earlier today but when I check now it doesnt show my orders from today. I like it, it was nice being able to see your pay summary updated right away. Not sure why it took this long for them to do that.


Am not seeing it.. Where is this in GH app?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Am not seeing it.. Where is this in GH app?


Nothing has been added. When you go to the same "pay summary" page it is updated immediately rather than seeing it the next day


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Nothing has been added. When you go to the same "pay summary" page it is updated immediately rather than seeing it the next day


Not happening to me yet.. I have rebooted phone.. Nothing.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> By the way.. I read that there is an update to the GH app allowing driver to see earnings real time.. Like Uber.. Anyone experienced this and if yes how do I update my app version?


Whenever I drive for GH I keep a paper log of all pings. That way I know if I'm dependant on the gauranty and if I'm eligible.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> Whenever I drive for GH I keep a paper log of all pings. That way I know if I'm dependant on the gauranty and if I'm eligible.


I got a reply from support they have a bug that they're fixing.


----------



## selfmadejay23 (Jul 21, 2017)

With my experience, you cannot just do 1 app. I use UE and PM(when in Manhattan). You just have to put the hours in. Not sure how people do it but I have gotten use to people not tipping so it doesn't bother me. Like said in this thread before you have to find you a good area also. I haven't tried GH yet but hear it's good but my point is use multiple apps.
Hope that helps!


----------



## badMojo (Jul 13, 2017)

UE sux without promo, u be making below min wage.

DD is worse since they changed the pay structure, u dont get the flat $5 per delivery no more, it is actually an earning cut


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I see. So one can do UberEats without doing Uber?


Yes

Only way to make decent money delivering food is to stack deliveries with two apps at a time. My favorite ones are Grubhub and Doordash because they are the most reliable, actually provide support to me when I run into problems, and are consistently the highest paying. Postmates is all over the map; sometimes great, sometimes awful, and their support is pathetic and non-existent. UberEats is pretty well organized but payouts are by far the lowest. Get at least two of them going and stack them -- run both simultaneously and try to get active deliveries on two of them at the same time with pickup and dropoff in similar locations and then bust your ass to deliver both of them on time.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Caviar pays the most hands down.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Per delivery, but what does volume look like?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

GH seems to be better than DD,
*pays mileage 
*seems better gratuities 
*get pings although not on scheduled block.



selfmadejay23 said:


> With my experience, you cannot just do 1 app. I use UE and PM(when in Manhattan). You just have to put the hours in. Not sure how people do it but I have gotten use to people not tipping so it doesn't bother me. Like said in this thread before you have to find you a good area also. I haven't tried GH yet but hear it's good but my point is use multiple apps.
> Hope that helps!


I had Eats, GH, DD running all at same time. I was doing something on Eats app while crossing an intersection.. Didn't realize it traffic light was red. Thank God I didn't kill anyone. It can be confusing if running multiple apps all at same time. DD logs me out of app as I stop the Dash if doing a non scheduled block delivery for GH. I try to focus on one app at a time.. Then again my earnings this way would be lower if I cannot stack orders with GH and DD.

The one instance of running a red light made me think to focus on one app at a time.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Caviar pays the most hands down.


I completely agree with you.



PrestonT said:


> Per delivery, but what does volume look like?


In Dallas, the volume has certainly increased from when I started 4 months ago. I only deliver between 5-10, but I'm busy all night.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UEDriverMK said:


> In Dallas, the volume has certainly increased from when I started 4 months ago. I only deliver between 5-10, but I'm busy all night.


Nice. Wish we had it here.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Tip from millennial for GH. $0. How do you see again the order and tip before accepting order? I should not have taken that damn order.


----------

